
Convolutions explained with... MS Excel - thomlane
https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/convolutions-explained-with-ms-excel-465d6649831c
======
thomlane
Just finished my series of posts on Convolutions using MS Excel that I hope
will be useful for everyone here...

* 2D convolutions (with stride, padding and dilation): [https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/convolutions-explained-with-...](https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/convolutions-explained-with-ms-excel-465d6649831c)

* 1D and 3D convolutions: [https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/1d-3d-convolutions-explained...](https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/1d-3d-convolutions-explained-with-ms-excel-5f88c0f35941)

* multi-channel convolutions: [https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/multi-channel-convolutions-e...](https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/multi-channel-convolutions-explained-with-ms-excel-9bbf8eb77108)

* transposed convolutions: [https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/transposed-convolutions-expl...](https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/transposed-convolutions-explained-with-ms-excel-52d13030c7e8)

